# Duck decoys painted white for snows?



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I was wondering anybody has ever painted their old duck floater white so they are snows. If i bought a 1/2 gallon of the UV paint i could probably paint up 4-5 dozen. i am pretty much just trying to build a cheap snow spread for this spring.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Phil The Thrill said:


> i could probably paint up 4-5 dozen.


Sounds like you got 4-5 dozen ross floaters. :wink:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I have heard of guys using them before and I dont see what it would hurt. If they were magnums it would be even beter. I would also buy a few dozen regular snow goose decoys to mix in.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I've seen this question on a few other sites and it never seems that the guys who do it have very good luck. Your better off to just spend the money on snow goose floaters and be done with it.

One thing I've learned is that there is no cheap way in the snow goose hunting world and if you find one there is usually something wrong with the deal.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I have to agree with Eric, as I too have heard of guys doing it, but never any bragging even privately on how well it had worked. I know some guys were buying old beat up SMag Carrylites ducks decoys and repainting them a few years back.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I did this last year. I have 4-5 dozen and they worked great. I was set-up on some public land and the geese were using the north end of a slough to drink. I set-up in the field next to the slough and couldn't get all the geese to come over. There was a line of trees blocking there view. I then painted a bunch of old ducks and threw them out in the water. (the trees were between the water and field. Once the geese saw the ones on the water,(in front of the trees) They would come over and then see my field set-up. We setup in between these 2 areas and killed a ton of geese. Some over the water some over the field. Just depended on were they wanted to land.

I plan on doing this again this year in a new area I have to hunt. We have a huge cut hay field that the geese will hit. It has a medium sized pond in the middle with little cover. I plan and plastering 8 dozen floaters along with 800 field dekes around this area. Should work wonders.


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

We killed more snows over the water portion of our spread when we were using white and black jugs than we ever have since we built a nice spread of floaters. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree. I painted up some old ( and I mean OOOOOOOLD) super mag carry-lite mallards and they work just fine.

Hey, if you can buy the decoys for 50 cents apiece and invest two bucks worth of cheapo wal-mart "colorpalace" spray paint into them, go for it.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks for the input guys. i was thinking about using the UV paint but that would be way more expensive. I have an area that i am planning to hunt on a flooded road that goes through the middle of a lake im gonna put my land dekes on the road (which hopfully will be slightly under water) and the floaters in the deeper water.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it should work great. Size of the decoy should not matter that much. You have your long rage visibility because of your land dekes, if the snows realize "hey are those ducks in a snow suit" its 2 late anyway. I believe birds have a hard time telling size of decoys due to there eyes being on the sides of there head. No depth perception until its 2 late.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't see how it could hurt, it's a numbers game in the spring, so the more decoys the better. If the decoys are old why not paint them, then it gives you a excuse to go buy more decoys


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

It works great we use old supermag flambeau the real old blockey style. If you take your time and clean the decoys real well use soap and hot water then paint thinner and get all the oil off of them the paint will last.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

It works great we use old supermag flambeau the real old blockey style. If you take your time and clean the decoys real well use soap and hot water then paint thinner and get all the oil off of them the paint will last.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

if you really want to save money just tie white shoping bags to sticks and put them in the ground


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i have decoys like that already... there called texas rags.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

we have about 150 id say we painted up a couple years back. Theres some magnums and misc dekes in there. We bought them at garage sales and walmart clearance for reallllll cheap. We then had our buddy paint them at the Chevy dealer with some leftover white paint from Dupont. Sticks to them awesome. I then went and did all the details on them down to the eyes.

They look like the AFLAC duck really. HAHA

We have shot quite a few snows over them. Only thing is we never put them out during a hot time of the migration because we pound them so hard in the fields why switch it up?  Plus it takes some time to put all those out.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ive tought about it we drink tons of 2 liter bottles of pop at my house I'm gonna try painting those white with the black wing tips and run some bailing hire for like a motion stake no wind needed to hold them up theyll move and if you want some bigger ones dillons has the cheap o 3 liter bottles right now I have about a dozen of them and I told one of my friends to save all of his I've never hunted snow geese never shot one they seem like they just dont want to come into my canada deekes but I'm gonna givem hell this year


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just plain white Bleach jugs are the best. Great movement with a little wind.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I am with the do its. People use paper plates and diapers. At least your blocks will look like a bird!


----------

